

Would you use this app to try on clothes at home? - morcutt
http://www.trypopup.com/

======
morcutt
Howdy HN!

Thank you for checking this out. I am currently in the development stages of
this app. I am searching for feedback/gauging demand. Open for any questions
as well!

------
mistafingaz
not so much. I pretty much know what I plan to wear the day before, so...
_shrug_ \- then again, that's just me. If it works for someone else, that's
cool, too.

